# No more aching thumbs



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought this with some Christmas money. We scraped some old oak flooring with it.. worked really well. 
Fits nice in the hands, doesn't it!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Woody…. I had been wondering about this product. I do like to use my scaper but burned aching thumbs are no fun. I'll have to get one for sure!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I like using a hand scraper, but my thumbs suffer, too. This looks like the ticket.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I will have to consider buying this tool.

How does it handle heat build up? Given its large surface area it looks like it will dissipate heat well.


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

I can verify your review. I have been using it for two years or so and I still love it. I have had spinal cord damage that effects my hands, eps. my right. This holder is just what the therapist ordered. Heat is not a problem, the casing seems to act as a heat sink.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have thought about buying one before. Maybe I will.


----------

